# IUI Girls Part 148



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

new home


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Right, bit confusing now we've moved, but I'll start shall I?!

Lucy, thanks for the help and good luck with your 2ww.  I shan't be far behind you I guess.  Let's hope it has a positive outcome for you.  By the way, I used to live in Hinckley, so I know Burbage quite well!

Hi to all other IUIers  
Clare


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Clare
Ah! that's a coincidence! I love Burbage, it's really handy for the M1, M6 etc and I'm also near to my family!
When is your next scan due? 

    considering I've been so good and not stressing, today I'm getting really impatient about testing! I won't as I know if it's + it will only be the drugs and if it's - then it could change and I'd only be upset! I'm aiming to do it on the Monday/Tuesday but if Liz is doing it on Sunday then I may get tempted!!!! Is that bad?

I've got no tests in the house as a precaution and I'm not going to buy any till the weekend! can anyone recommend where I can get those acon ones? I've heard they're really cheap.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, 
I have added my four penneth to the diary section. had our 2nd insemination for IUI yesterday, so starting the dreaded 2ww. Hubbie off work with sickie bug, so taking my mind off it a bit. 
I do have a query to anyone who can answer it!!? last round of treatment, I had no pain through out, no mucus discharge (tmi) and during insemination it tickled rather than being uncomfortable. this time i have been in agony, pain similar to that with AF, feeling really manky in general. my consultant says this is a good sign, just wondered what other peoples experience was? I had clomid on day 2-5, 3x puregon and 2xpregnil 48 hours prior to insemination. not sure if these drugs make you feel totally , or if its me!!
all the best to everyone
lots a love
Corrina


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Welcome corrina good luck for your 2ww.

Lu you sound really bright even though you have had such a yukky time - you are an inspiration  

Misky I think it was you who asked what we tell people (I'm struggling as on new thread, should have made notes)!!  I have told my headmaster, the teacher I work with and a handful of trusted friends - everyone else just speculates I'm sure!!  Hope its all going well, chin up chuck  

Sair good to hear from you, i've got everything crossed for you this time  

Thanks for explaination Kizzy  

Clare good luck for you with your tx - its not too bad really (ha,ha,ha)  

I'm struggling now so a cop out but............
   to all the   ers!  
Happy jabbing to all us stimming    Follie dancing here we go    
Hang on in there to all the inbetweenies  
 for the scaners and basters  
 for anyone who needs one.

Sending everyone     and  

love jan xxxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

I think we need to send   to your house this week end lu...!!

Hang in there girlie!
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies!!  

Lucy your OHSS sounds horrendous, glad you're not letting it get you down!!

Dont test early  , it messes with your head, seriously!! DONT!!

Glad to "see" you Sair!! Hope you are doing fine!  

Carrie, good luck on 2WW, my first IUI was really sore and uncomfortable, and I had cramps the rest of the day and night, YUK!!!   But got a bfn  


Hi Tessa, how r you chick, thanks for replying to me on inbetweenies thread!!  


Hi to everyone else Magpie, Jan, Debs, Katrina, Kitty, etc etc (theres's too many of you!!!) 

So I'll send   to everyone!!!!


I am okay....impatient to get started again, cos I feel like time is slipping away like sand in one of those big egg timers!!
I dont wanna be TOO old to be a mum!!   If it ever happens  


Take care Girlies!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Wow there really has been some chatting going!

 and welcome Clare, hope your basting happens soon!

Misky, hope your scan went well - have send you a PM sweetie.

Hiya Sair!   for basting this week.

Moomin!!   

Debs, sooooo pleased that you've found a donor!  

 Chickadee!

Katrina, well snap! We have no heating either! Ours should be back on by early afternoon. It was hot water bottles all round last night. I am now sitting next to a roaring fire , so it isnt all bad! I hope your temperature evens out a bit! I'm happy to give any gardening tips (its like gardeners question time round here! Bagsy I'll be Pippa Greenwood!), sounds like something low maintainace would be good, maybe some shrubs & some pots of colourful flowers near the house in the summer?

Lu, so glad your calm! Try and rest chicky. Oh dear I have tempted you to test on Sunday haven't I! I don't think its too  early though? I haven't got any hpts yet either -If I get a chance to search on-line I'll send you a link.

Hello Corrina! I had my first IUI on the 27th, it didn't hurt at all, but I felt rough for a few days afterwards but I am convinced that it was the drugs/pessaries that caused that. Hope your feeling ok, put your feet up & relax for a while.

Leonara, thanks for the message. Hope your feeling better, and sending lots of . Will PM you now. x

Hi to Mouse, Rebecca, Dillydolly, Jan, Claire & anyone else I have missed!

Not much going on here, feeling a bit af like 

Liz
x

Hello to Kizzy, Kitty, Tessa


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oops not sure how I managed to split up Kizzy, Kitty and Tessa! I really should read my posts through before I post them!!

Liz
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Thank you for your good wishes for our scan today. 

WARNING - it is a me post coming up. 

Well, went for scan. I was a bit glum yesterday as thought I had ovulated - although logic told me I could not given the drugs I was on. Anyway, I knew there had been action on both sides. Anyway I have a huge number of follicles!! All a good size to. Too many infact. Could be why I am feeling like I have two giantwatermelon balanced precariously down there very time I move. So the choices - to remove some, (not advised given the trauma to the area prior to treatment), to abandon or to move to IVF. 

So I have another scan tomorrow and then treatment on Friday. Looks like IVF for me at the end fo the week. Have not really looked into that as was hoping to avoid it. DH is jumping up and down about the prospect of seeing his guys putinto the egg. I am freaking out as my best laid plans have all gone to custard (was travelling away again this weekend as did not think I would be having treatment til Tuesday/Wednesday next week).

Bit freaked out, but will go home and have a look at my books again and calm myself. Have kind of decided that what will be, will be. My job is to keep myself in the best condition I can mentally and physically  nd just trust the medical team. Tell you what tho - these drugs sure make you thirsty.

Will be back for personal later.
Take care
M x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck Misky!!

Maybe IVF will give you a better chance?

Hope it all works out  

XXX


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Lots of love to you all!

Misky - saw your post and wanted to say   lovey! You responded well to those drugs then! I'm so glad your clinic are able to treat you with reduction or IVF, some girls don't get that choice. I'm really hoping that IVF brings you succes hun. Oh DH getting all excited! His lil   gotta swim for the eggies in a glass dish now. As kizzy says you get a higher success rate. So if scan goes well then are yo due for egg collection on Fri and Egg transfer early next week? Oh so exciting!
I'm keeping everything crossed for you and will be sending   to you!

Lu - hope 2ww isn't being too nasty. So so sorry you are suffering with OHSS.  

Lots of love to you all I hope all waiting,   , jabbin, sniffin and basting is all going well and hope we see more BFP soon!

I have my scan on Friday, cannot wait for the time to fly and hope it will sink in more that I'm  !

Lots of love   Charlie xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I have just read my post and it was terrably self centered. You would not believe how many of your names flew through my head when we were talking about the options. we all seem to have such differing stories in this rollercoaster. I was thinking of you.

Right, off to see some kiddies!

Take care
M x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Misky - stop   yourself up! 
You are a very giving person and always mentions as many people as poss. At the mo you are totally allowed to talk abut you!

 Charlie xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello everyone - thought I'd catch up on here...

Misky... good luck... hope it goes well for you. I also produced too many follies but they drained some away and then proceeded with the IUI.... I'm glad to read more about other people's stories. It certainly helps Misky...
xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness whats going on there's too much to keep up 

Misky  maybe its your turn this month

Lucy I hope you are ok. I have had some ACON tests from access diagnostics I think and I think 'Savers' were selling them under a different name for about £1.99 for 1 in  a box, nothing facy just a plain dipstick

Carrie welcome to the 2ww's

Hello to  Magpie, Jan, Debs, Katrina, Kitty, Kizzy, Charliezoom, Tessa, Carrie, Hopeful4712, Clare and anyone else.............one day I'll make a list so I know what going on


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Arrrrghhhhh! Just written a fairly long post, and it didn't go on!!!!!!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lets try again.

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is ok.
I'm fine, busy with different things, work etc. Fully recovered from stomach bug, still looking skinny though, which i'm not used to, also still pale looking. Think i need a holiday in the sun!! 

How's the 2ww'ers doing. Hope no one has tested early  ? I know how you all feel. The 1st time round sent me loopy  , ended up symptom searching, making me paranoid. So ladies, PLEASE DON'T DO IT, it messes with your head, big time! 

Heard the bad news with the lady and her embryos. She's a patient at my clinic and she lives just 10 mins away from me too. Feel so sorry for her, i can't imagine what she is going through. It's bad enough going through treatments as it is. I'm sure we could all sympathise with her though. She does have other options available to her - egg donor for example.

Hugs and   to everyone,

Mouse x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Corrina and Hopeful. Here's hoping everything goes well for you!

Hi Jan, that's for being so nice honey! How's it all going for you at the minute? I hope you're well chick.

Hello to Liz, don't worry you've not got me tempted, I'm just using as an excuse to justify thinking about testing early!!! Hee hee the things we do! I've been told to just wait to see if I get a period so I don't really have a test date! When does the HCG injection and puregon leave your system? Any ideas?

Hi Misky, don't beat yourself up, we're all here to listen, you always post long lovely messages to everyone else so it's your turn to focus on yourself for a change honey. I really hope the IVF thing works out, it has better success rate I'm told. At my clinic they get up to 20% success on IUI and up to 35% on IVF so fingers crossed for you! 

Mouse, hope you're ok, it's annoying when you lose a post! 

Hi Charlie, I can't wait to hear about your scan, will you be able to show us the picture on here? Good luck honey! 

Dillydolly, you seem to be doing really well on the 2ww! You go girl! They seem to delete websites on here so I can't see where you got the acon ones from! I'll try searching on google or something! I wonder if they delete that too! 

Claire, how are you getting on? Is the 2ww ok for you?

Kizzy, don't worry about being too old to be a mum, your time will come honey! Think positive chick.   

Sarah, good luck good luck good luck for this week.  

Tessa, thanks for the   I might need them after all! You've got your appointment soon right? There's so many of us I'm worried I'm losing the plot.

Hello to Rebecca, we've not heard much from you these last couple of days. I hope you're ok. Lots of love to you.

Anyway, I'll pop off now as I have some lovely smoked cod to cook for tea! Yummy yummy   

Lots of... and lots of love...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes * 
       
*2006 Sucess * 

Anita IUI BFP FEB 
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB

*2ww Baby Makers * 
    

CK6
HellyS
Lou
Redpepper
Jaynemay
Bodia
Roayll
Leonara
Carrie
Hoprefull4712

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go* 
    

Katrina
Britta
Misty
Dillydolly
Jan T
Debs
Clarebabes
Sair

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! * 
    

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly 
Catspjs 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Babyfish
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzy
TessaF
Kizzymouse
Chickadee
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Claire
Lucy
Magpie

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments * 
    

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Lucy I'm not doing so bad, trying to stay clam (not doing too bad either).  Have 1 test here (we've had it for about a year), but at the moment am not tempted to use it.  I'm sure DH will keep me under control.  Have been having a few stabbing pains over the weekend, but they have settled now think I may have pulled a muscle or something.    You can get those acon test off ebay I think they're quite cheap.  How are you doing?

Hello to all the newbies and good luck.

I have updated the IUI list PM me if any changes need to be done.  Can you all look to see if I can move some people off the 2WW as some ladies have been on there for sometime.  Thanks.

Claire


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi - just tried to post twice but systen keeps crashing my end - third time lucky!

Kizzy - i know we have spoken on other threads but doesn't this feel ike home?! 

Lu - enjoy your smoked cod! 

Magpie - sorry you're a bit down - sending some   vibes

Mouse - irratating when you lose a post n'est pas?! I've just lost 2 - grrrrr!  

Misky - I say go fo r the IVF - better chance of BFP!!  and plans can be changed...! 

Sair -   for basting

Dillydolly - nicked your idea of a list -put it in my diary - nice one girl! 

Charlie - hope pg is going well?

Jan and all other jabbers  - are you basting soon?

Hi to moomin, clarebabes, Claire, hopeful, Chickadee, corrina, kitty, rebecca (phew!)

AND CLAIRE YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE STAR FOR ALL THE WORK YOU DO ON THE IUI lIST - THANK YOU HUN!

take care
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG how much can you lot natter on...not me of course, I'm a shy quiet girl lol

Misky, huge bunch of   coming your way. Good luck!

Hopeful its nice to see you on this thread as I've either spoken to you or read your story elsewhere (??bit dense sometimes sorry)   

Hello and welcome to Corrina 

Tessa ur so right - Claire you are a star!

Lu, still no AF. I do and don't want her to appear..on the one hand it'd mean getting on with tx but at the same time theres a tiny wee bit of hope that I may be pregnant. Don't want to think about it too much incase I get myself quietly excited just to have hopes dashed. I do get crampy pains, but have sore (.)(.) which I don't normally get with AF. Dunno, guess I'll wait and see...

Sorry I have missed loads of you out but I really have to get on so will catch up later.

J x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thought it was time to organise another IUI Girls Meet, have done a new thread, so if you are interested then here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Charlie meant to say good luck for scan hun... x

J x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening all  

Lucy, next scan is tomorrow.  I had to do one of those pee sticks today and I think I did it wrong, but it said that it was negative for LH surge (?) I dunno what that means.....  I'm rubbish at this.  Hopefully I won't need a next time to get used to all the terminology   

Don't test early.  I get the vibe that this is a bad idea 

Jan, what are you saying about tx?  Is it that bad?   

Sarah, good luck with basting    

Claire, thanks for adding me to the list.  I don't know what "Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls" means, but thanks anyway    I am having natural cycle IUI with no drugs if I can help it.

Talking of drugs, if I have to have the drug to make me ovulate, does that mean the risk of multiple birth is higher?  

Another question if I may, but does anyone else have what seems like painful "tubes" after having a scan.  It feels weird down there generally......

Anyway, hi everyone else.    Lots of luck to us all.......
Clare


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

chickadee, I'm sorry I didn't think about that honey... I always forget that people can conceive naturally. I'm so used to not ovulating - over 9 years! that I forget other girls can! What a dummy eh.     - here's hoping...

Lu
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu, its not really that likely given that we have been trying for about 3yrs but we were given the 'unexplained' tag so it could happen naturally I guess...

How you feeling now honey?

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all it's me again (twice in 1 day omg)

Ladies since my last post earlier tonight the stabbing pains have come back and they are much worse than before.  I also feel really tired, headache and as if my legs are made of lead.  Can anyone shed some light on this, it could just be that I;m tired and need some sleep, you know how you get on this horrendous 2WW.  But some advise would be appreciated.

Clare the heading that you are under on the list means that you've started treatment, but haven't been basted yet.  You will get used to the terms, there is a section to explain most of the terms & abbreviations it helped me when I was new (many moons ago).

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


misky - best of luck with the IVF, ive had 2 ISCI's and it wasnt really that bad, the worst thing for me was the stimming injections.   

lu - how are you honey?

liz - hope all is well on the 2ww

katrinar - hope you get the heating sorted soon honey, glad to heat that dr haxton is back, hopefully he'll get you sorted out.

sair - how are you sweetie?


hope you all are well, big   to everyone.


well im not feeling too good today, im soo tired, am feeling sick and have a really sore and bloated tummy, i think its the clomid side effects, hope it gets better soon.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You lot cant half   hee hee, I am only joking I'm so guilty of that myself!!

There's so many lovely IUI girlies now, I am getting lost, a list would be a good idea!!  

Am gonna send   to all IUI girlies just incase!!

A few quick personals tho.....

Claire - I think you may have me on list twice, unless there is a Kizzy and a Kizzymouse??    You're list is great,well done too.  Also I felt like I was so tired and achy all thru 2WW, I think its normal, not sure!! Hope you feel better  


Tessa, I hope we are cycle buddies soon, I think Mouse, you will be cycling the same time as me too!! I am getting nervous already!  

Lucy, dont test early honey!! Wait til Day 17 or later if no AF, I am praying   for you chick!!!    

Chickadee, how lovely it would be if you didnt need treatment!
If AF comes   will you need to down reg? I dont understand why some do and some dont!!  I will have to ask clinic. I wish I didnt have to, its a long time wating!!  Plus my cycle isnt back to normal anyways! My af due 16th/17th I hope it behaves!!    I dont know whether to do an af dance for you or not hmmmm!!   


Charlie, lovely to "see" you, good luck with scan!!    

Misky, good luck chick!! Let us know how you get on!   

Dilly, Magpie, Katrina, Kitty, Moomin, Clarebabes, Hopeful, god I am struggling with remembering everyone and their treatments!!!   

Good luck to you all and sorry if I've missed anyone (not intentional!!)


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire and Debs, sorry to hear you're both feeling pooh. 

Claire, not sure about the heavy legs and headache chick? It's probably all the drugs we've pumped into ourselves over the last few weeks...? I hope you're feeling better soon though.

Debs, sorry the clomid is playing you up, I know when I had my 9 lots of it I was horrid, really mean and my tummy hurt lots. Poor you, hopefully you'll feel better soon chick.

Liz, how's the 2ww getting now? we're over half way now! Claire, you're also halfway!!! Dillydolly, how are you getting on?    

Hello Kizzy, don't worry I won't test early, you know what it's like though! 

Tessa, how are you doing honey? 

Liz, Dillydolly, Claire, Leonara, Carrie, Hopefull - lots of   for us!! 

Hello and lots of love to: Katrina, Misky, Jan, Clarebabes, Sarah, Kitty, Jilly, Amanda, Rebecca, Mouse.

Just to update on me then...!  
I finally got through to the hospital last night as I'm getting bigger and bigger and more painful! The nurse had shown my scan to the consultant and gave me 2 options...
Be admitted to the maternity unit for observation and possible drainage or...
Stay at home and get lots of rest and call her if my weight or stomach gets any bigger and go for another scan.
I asked if ok to work and she said NO! She said I had to have time off and to get a sick note for 2 weeks. Now I'm really nervous about telling my boss as I had already told her yesterday I'd see her today.... Hmm not good. Wish me luck girls... she'll be understanding but I don't want to mess her about.

Anyway, enough about me...! Oh one other thing, I got a tiny bit of spotting last night in some (TMI!) CM. Maybe that's a good thing as I never get that before a period? Who knows eh!

Have a great day ladies! 
Lu
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, this really is quick as I need to get off to my team meeting, but just wanted to say a big fat hello to everyone, and especially, Lucy and Claire1, hope you're feeling OK and make sure you're TAKING IT EASY! 

My bleeding lasted two whole days but has now stopped abruptly, which isn't my normal pattern, so although I am in no way genuinely hopeful, I am really curious to find out what's going on. I'm back to the clinic on Monday for scans and discussions. 

Hang in there, you're all doing great!!!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

hello ladies, I hope you've all had a good day. Well this is my first day of 2 weeks off sick and I'm bored already. Not even supposed to do any cleaning! If it was summer I'd just chill in the garden but it's cold and rainy!! 

Anyway other than that I'm fine, how are you all doing?

Lots of love and


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies - you've been quiet on here today!

Lu - you make sure you are taking things easy girl!  I hope things went ok with your boss.  Spotting sounds good, could be implantation bleed??

Kizzy - Hi hope you are ok.  When will you be having next round of treatment?

Deb - Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit   hun.    at the nasty Clomid!!  I was lucky cos it never really seemed to affect me.  Do you know when you are likely to be having basting?

Claire - how are you feeling now? Hope those pains have gone.  When are you testing?  Sending you loads of    

Charlie - Good luck for your scan on Friday   

Misky - How are you feeling today?  I know IVF is more invasive but the success rates are much higher than IUI.  Got everything crossed for you whatever you decide.

Janet - Hi hun, how are you doing?

Love and hugs to everyone I've missed.

Well I've been for my scan today and my cons said I was ready to pop so I've had my injection and go for basting tomorrow at 5.00.   Please, please, please let it be third time lucky!

Take care all, 

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Lu!

No cleaning eh... what a bummer!!  You'll just have to become a daytime TV addict!!!  Are you having regular check ups to see what's going on inside?  How many days is it til testing for you?

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Crikey Lu, you'll be on FF all day for two weeks!   Seriously, hun, hope it sorts itself out. It sounds very uncomfortable.

Good luck for tomorrow Sair - got my fingers crossed for you.  

Hope all the   ers are OK and trying not to get obsessed with every little symptom (v hard, I know)

Debs and Claire - sorry to hear you're not feeling good.  

Misky - I'm really sorry IUI hasn't worked out for you but try to stay strong and positive for the next stage  

I'm afraid I've lost the plot on the rest of the goss so   to everyone. (what a cop out)

Kittyx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for the thoughts and best wishes

Well I still have a headache and just feel drained, and as if I could find a corner and curl up in it.  Hopefully it wont last.  I'm now in the 2nd week of the 2WW so help way there.

Lu & Debs hope your feeling better and take it easy.

Sorry ladies it is a short one, but I'm gonna have a lie down and a hug with DH before tea.

Claire


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies. Just a quick peek to see how everyone is doing.

Lu - You sound fed up and uncomfortable, but hope it all comes good in the end. Good luck to you girl!

With me it's pretty boring really  , not much happening!   is still loitering, but she'll be on her way soon. Been looking into egg sharing as a option. If i share my eggs with someone who also needs them, the clinic will greatly reduce my IVF treatment (if we decide on that option). Just need a more successful treatment. Sent off for some info from one of the CARE clinics.

Lots of hugs and   to everyone.

Mouse x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello everone!

Just wanted to say thank you to Claire1 for the list. Its really useful and will help me in getting to know you all. 

What a great bunch of girls to have found... if i never get pregnant you have all left me feeling how amazing women can be for one another....

Nice one girls!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Evening girls

Clarebabes I'm sooo sorry, i didn't mean to scare you!    No the tx isn't that bad honest, I found the jabbing ok and the basting painless on my first go!  It just sounded ironic to be saying 'oh theres nothing to it' as it is such a BIG thing for all of us.  Also the old dildo cam and all that is so surreal - but you know that as you have had your scan!  I feel really bad now   Hope your tx is going well and fingers crossed for you.

Misky thinking of you sweetie, hope whatever they decide for you is sucessful  

Claire well done doing the list, hope you are feeling better yourself.

Lu try and enjoy and rest now you have been signed off, hope you are feeling better soon - sounds awful you poor thing  

Sair, thinking of you for tomorrow - i'm hoping for your 3rd time lucky too!!  

Chickadee hope your no AF is a good sign!!!

Charlie incase I don't get the chance tomoorow - GOOD LUCK for friday- be thinking of you sweetie x

Deb, sorry you are feeling yuk, I'm with you on the clomid thing - gave me the most unbearable headaches - evil stuff!!

 to Kitty, Kizzy, Liz, Leoarna, Dillydolly, hopeful, carrie, katrina, mouse, moomin and all the others I've rudely missed!!  Sending you all a   as we all need one now and again!!

Not much to report on me, on day 6 of cycle, injecting every other day with Puregon until I ga back for scan on tuesday.  I supposed I will be basted the end of next week IF everything goes to plan.  Is anyone cycling with me?

My poor fur baby boy is going to the vets tomorrow for the chop (ouch) and an eye op, both ends poor love!!  So that will give me a day off thinking about IUI and babies!!!  I have to say I'm trying to be chilled out this time as DH seems to be in denial, won't even talk about it!!  Last time he gave up alcohol but isn't this time and doesn't seem very interested. Well, he'll have to show an interest next week when I need his   !!!  Good job I have you lot to talk too eh?

Thanks for listening to my drivall!!

Love and   to all

Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan,

I think its just you at this stage of cycle at the moment..I should have been joining you but heyho!
Did a pregnancy test earlier which came back negative but still no AF! Dunno if my hormone levels are just too low to register or if the witch is playing games with me this month. Whatever... 
Poor old Archie (?), give him a big ole hug frome me x
Good luck for the next scan hun

Sair, good luck for you too chick

Deb, hope you are a bit better today. Sending you some   and a  

Claire how are you feeling now?

Lu, TRY to relax and enjoy ur time off as much as is possible 

   to everyone else

J x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello and I hope everyone is OK,

I am glad to see there is not as much chat happening today  because yesterday was a bit wild and its impossible to keep track . I am just kidding of course I come on here lots of times a day to see whats happening... you should check out my general statistic here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=7760;sa=statPanel

is anyones as bad as mine 

Lucy I hope you are feeling better, enjoy you time off when you get a bfp your life will be very different so cherish these 2 weeks...your life will never be as peaceful 

Claire1 I hope your headache is better maybe its all those hormones

Mouse I am glad you are checking out your options let us know how you get on with the egg donation and 'Care'

Sair good luck tomorrow...3rd time lucky for you 

Leoarna when do you test?

Clarebabes how did you get on?

Katrinar and Magpie has you heating been fixed?, I hope so

Deb30 hows your belly? I found clomid did the same to me...I was an airhead and an airbelly 

  to anyone I have missed, its not intentional

Catch up later or Tomorrow


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have just had a quick look at a few other boardies posting statistics and they are as bad as mine so don't think I am  that obsessive now


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a few mentions:

Jan, don't panic, I wasn't REALLY worried.  Just wondered what you meant    I'm sure it's not too much worse than a scan, perhaps a bit more "fiddling"? LOL!

Sarah, Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you mate    

Claire, thanks for adding me again to the list.  I understand now.  Looks like I AM going to be jabbing at some point  

Dilly, had my scan today and looks like Saturday for the basting.  Will know for definite tomorrow after I do another pee stick....  Will keep everyone updated.

Hi to everyone else.  I'm not very good at listing everyone, but then again, I have a cat trying to sit on my laptop right now!  

Night everyone, off to watch Desperate Housewives......  Enjoy!
Clare


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies! I hope you're all well.

First of all I wanted to wish Sarah good luck with basting today!!!      , hopefully everything will go really well for you honey.

Jan, fingers crossed that everything will go fine and you'll be able to do your basting at the end of next week, that's a good time to do it as you'll have the weekend to chill out. Sorry your DH seems uninterested, maybe that's just his way of dealing with things? 

Dillydolly, how are you getting on? You seem really sane! I'm impressed chick!!

Clare, I bet you're excited about your basting on Saturday!!! Good luck chick. Make sure you rest on Saturday and Sunday and give yourself the best chance of it working.

Claire, how are you feeling? Still suffering? This 2ww is mean isn't it. Apart from thinking about testing we are getting all these other things, tummy pains, headaches, sickness etc... It will all be worth it in the end if we get our BFP's! 



Liz, how are you getting on? Has your mum found any houses and is your heating fixed yet? Only 3 full days till testing! Are you nervous? 

Hi Chickadee, your hormones seem to be messing you about honey. I've got everything crossed that this will work out perfectly for you.

Misky, I'm glad you're doing something positive and looking into the options, please keep us posted...

Katrina, how are you doing?

Kizzy, how are you doing chick? Still enjoying the "normal" life?! 

Charlie, good luck with the scan tomorrow, I bet you're so excited!!!

Leoarna, how is the 2ww treating you?

Kitty, are you doing ok now honey?

Hello and lots of love to Amanda, Rebecca, Mouse. There's so many of us now I know I've forgotten lots of you! Sorry ladies!!!


Well an update on me again... sorry!
I'm feeling strange today. I'm completely resigned to the fact that my first go at IUI hasn't worked. I'm getting bigger and in more pain from the OHSS but I don't feel the tinest bit pregnant? I felt sicky yesterday morning but am putting that down to the OHSS. Do you think this is a bad sign that I feel not pregnant? How do you other ladies on the 2ww feel? Maybe as I'm not at work now I'm just obessing? 
I so want this to work more than I've wanted anything before.

I'll give us all some fairy dust though just to be on the safeside.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello girls, 

Today is going to be busy one with work, so this will have to be quick!

I'm doing OK, the bleeding stopped 24 hours after it started and I'm back to the clinic on Monday (13th) to either 1) find out I'm pregnant, or 2) scan to see if I'm ovulating on the unblocked right side for another go. Feeling pretty good as I am just concentrating on having another go and have pretty much accepted that it hasn't worked this time. How long that will last, I don't know..... 

Thanks for the mentions from lucy and dillydolly, and I agree with everyone else Lucy when they say .... CHILL! 

I'm also struggling to keep up with everyone's movements, so it may have to wait until Sat for me to sit down and check in with you all more fully. For now you should ALL know that I think about you a lot when I'm out doing other stuff and knowing you are there makes it all so much easier to bear - so carry on disregarding your limits!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quickie as I've got to get on with some work.
Just wanted to wish Sair good luck for tomorrow    

And Charlie - I hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow    

Chickadee and Leoarna - you both sound like you need a  

Clarebabes - glad your scan went well and that you're all ready for basting!    

Lu, I'm feeling a bit better now thanks for asking. I'm late ovulating so know that my cycle will be a bit longer this month so it's just a waiting game. Don't let the fact that you don't feel pregnant worry you. I didn't feel pregnant at all before my BFP but everyone is sooo different. My only fear I suppose is that as I didn't have many symptoms that was why I had a m/c but I did start to feel different after a couple of days of missing my period (hot flushes, tiredness). It's impossible to tell I'm afraid.  

Dillydolly - I have FF up on the pooter all the time I'm at home and am always on. It's good know there's always someone there who you can empathise with  

Anyway, must get on as I'm work avoiding   to everyone for today.

Kitty x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,
Just wanted to say big   to you all!!

 so much for your best wishes. You are such loves for rememering me  

I am apprehensive and feeling a lil    so i will be glad to get to this time tomorrow when all should be done!

 and   for those testing (what day you test Lu?) and  for all  and jabbin girls.

Love   Charlie x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Charlie, I test on Monday. Sunday if I'm feeling weak. I really hope this has worked but I'm really feeling as though it's not. 2nd time lucky for me??!! Enjoy tomorrow honey!

Sarah, I forgot to mention you earlier, good luck with the basting tomorrow! Fingers crossed chick!!

     

I so so so so want this to work.

Leoarna, I'm glad the bleeding has stopped, I read your diary and I've got everything crossed that it wasn't a short AF chick.   I'm glad you're keeping a level head about things though.

Kitty, I'm glad you're feeling a little better now. Hang in there chick, your time will come.

Well I'm going for a lie down! I have just been to tesco and to next to buy a bigger jogging suit as it's all I can fit into and I only had 1!!! Nice! I'm just waiting for the "ooh how far gone are you" I'll be gutted as I don't want to have to explain it all to strangers!

Lots of love and  

Lots of love
Lu


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

I'm feeling a little better today, although I still have a mild headache.  Well in the second half of the 2WW and on day 27 of cycle (normally 30days), so don't know when to test really, should I test on Monday or wait until weds (as it would have been 2 week since basting).  Oh well AF might arrive before then, but if not what would you ladies do?

Lu hope your feeling better, people can be hurtfull on times, just ignore then honey.

Sarah good luck for tommorrow hope it all goes OK for you.

Charlie hope everything goes OK with the scan tomorrow fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone else, is there any updates for the list, as I can miss things as there's lots for us here at the mo.

Lost of      to us all

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Claire, I'm not sure how the cycles work as I'm on day 32! My cycles are anything from 28-32 days. There's no sign on old witch yet but possibly she's just around the corner. 

I would say to test on Weds as then it's been 2 weeks. That's what I'm doing if AF doesn't turn up beforehand. I've been reading today on the net about testing and I think 2 weeks is optimum as the HCG in your system should be increasing by then if you're pregnant. That's what I read anyway! Liz is testing on Sunday though and that would be 13 days. I don't think a day would be too much early?? Oh who knows??!!

Good luck with it anyway honey whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, it's my turn for an update.

Had an e-mail from Salisbury Fertility Clinic about their egg share programme. Sounds really good. The overall cost for DIVF including my egg share could be approx £1500, which is alot better than £4000-5000, wouldn't you say!!  The lady i wrote to is sending me more info, so got lots of reading to do. Also, got good feedback from the CARE clinic in Northampton.  

Lucy - Sorry to hear your problem isn't getting better. Hopefully it will sort itself out!  Just relax and make the most of the time off. Keep your mind occupied though, otherwise you'll go mad with worry. CHILL!!!

   to everyone else. There is so many of us, i just forget names. Brain like a goldfish! 
Lots of luck and   .


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for next meet, please tick the options you can make, you can tick more than one, thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Chickadee- your job sounds fab and u sound like you love it - that's so great 
Liz - I am sorry to hear about your family funeral. I did have to laugh at your comments re your sis poking your (.)(.)  I like your reason for testing on 12th March - wishing you every bit of luck possible 
Leonora - you sound SO green fingered - I am useless, I even manage to kill my freshly bought herb plants within a day of getting them!
Kizzy  - can't believe how frustrating your situation must be regarding the sonographer
Jan - I hope the jabbing is going well 
Sarah  - I hope your 3rd IUI is v successful for you 
Deborah - great news re your donor, I hope things all go to plan for you 
Katrina - hope you got your boiler sorted - sounds like a night mare
Mouse - your eggshare situation sounds like a great plan, and a bargain to boot!
Misky I hope your unplanned change of situations works out for the best - it could be a blessing in disguise - I hope so x
Charlie - best of luck with your scan tomorrow x
Lucy - talk about going thru the mill - you poor thing - I hope you get a BFP at the end of this to make it all worth while

To all the ladies I have missed off - my apologies- but a particularly big mention for everyone that is on the 2ww - wishing you all the very best of luck

I am not sure I will be posting on this thread again, as I have recently read (and need to investigate) that my dh's sperm is still not going to be up to  speed for IUI even after cleaning/ spinning as he has 100% antisperm antibodies, so from what I have read - IUI is a complete waste of time for us. Obviously we are gutted, as after 6 years of trying and loads of drugs- we were much happier with this course of treatment - but it looks like it is not meant to be.

Thank you all for welcoming me to your thread, and I wish everyone here every success, you all deserve it as you are such a lovely group of supportive girls 
sending you all hugs
Love Amanda xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


lu - best of luck for testing honey.  

liz  - how are you honey?

claire - hows the 2ww going?

sair - hope everything went well today, best of luck.

amanda - im so sorry honey, what type of tx would be best for you, sorry i only really know about ISCI and IUI.



hope you all are well, still feeling yucky, feeling nauseous all the time, but i did have my 1st injection today.

big   to everyone.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amanda, I'm sorry that you've had this setback. Are there other options available to you?  

Mouse, that's good news about the egg sharing. Fingers crossed for you honey. 

Deborah, well done with your injection, sorry you're feeling sicky though, hopefully it'll pass nice and quick.

Sarah, how did it go yesterday? Well I hope. Lots of   for you.

Claire, how are you feeling now? Still headachy? Did you decide what to do about testing? I'll keep everything crossed for you chick.  

Liz, how are you feeling honey? You've not been around much these last couple of days... are you ok? 

Jan, how's the jabbing going? Is your next scan still Tuesday? How's Archie doing?

Misky, how are you feeling now? Has anything been decided yet? 

Katrina, how are you?

Leonora, how are you coping with the 2ww?  

Clarebabes, good luck for the basting tomorrow.    

Charlie, good luck for today! Let us know how it goes if you get time.

Chickadee, any sign of AF or anything else?  

Dillydolly,   over half way now chick! How are you feeling?

Kizzy, how are you doing? Not heard from you much over the last couple of days. Are you ok? Just enjoying normal life I bet!!!!  

Lots of love to everyone else I've missed off!  

And lots of       for all of us on the 2ww.

-------------------------------------------

A little update on me! I would like to thank all you lovely girls for the kind words and thoughts over the last week. The OHSS is still here and I'm still huge. Yesterday was particularly painful, stabbing pains all day and I was so tired. Probably because I took a day off the pain killers. I don't like to take too many.
This morning I woke up feeling even more like AF is on her way. Cramps in each side and feeling a little more down, just like I do when old witch shows her head. Well I am on day 33 of my cycle so I guess she'd be due. I'm sort of hoping if I'm not pregnant that AF comes before testing as I don't want to be staring at that stick looking for non existant second lines! 

--------------------------------------------

Anyway, lots of love to you all and thank you for helping to keep me sane.

Oh and.... it's nearly the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lu
xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks Lucy, I go in at 9.45am, so looking forward to that.  Started a 2ww diary already - I noticed some people had done theirs before the actual basting, so I did that too.

Anyway, off to work now, so good luck to everyone and speak later....

Clare

P.s.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Lu I'm really sorry that your OHSS is so painful, it seems so unfair.

I'm a bit crap at the mo, so I'll try and catch up with more personals later.

I've been very low & very emotional. The house being overcrowded is not helping. I lost the plot a couple of days ago & booked myself into a hotel for a night for some peace and quiet. This has now opened an can of worms  

Catch up again later

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Liz, I'm so sorry you're not happy at the minute, I can only guess what it's like having a houseful at this time of your treatment, I may have OHSS but I'm lucky in every other way. Huge hugs for you Liz.

Please take care of yourself and remember we are here if you just want to unload on us.

Thinking of you Liz.
Lu
xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi every one, hope all is going ok. im expecting a really crap day today as my friend is coming over with her 2 year old daughter (adorable but into everything! ) and her twin baby bump. shes asked me to be her birthing partner as her husband wants to look after their little girl. all i get from her is "oh my belly this and oh my belly that" im so pleased for her as she has had a rough trot but it REALLY gets my goat up at times.
any way enough of my whinging
all the best to everyone
corrina


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Corrina

Just wanted to send    for your day - I hope your friend is sensitive to your needs - can you talk to her?  Anyway - stay strong - the ladies will be here for you if you need them!

xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all
Just a quick one as I'm in work

I think that it's all over, have started spotting so will have to wait and see.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire, I'm so sorry chick. Don't give up though will you. I read yesterday that implantation bleeding can happen up to day 12. Huge hugs for you, I really hope this isn't it for you.

Hi Carrie, good luck with the friend today. Just think that one day it will be you in that position. Hope it goes ok for you.

Tessa, hi there, how are you doing?

Lu
xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Lu

Hope your time off is helping with the old tummy - you sound like me - have to be busy!  I'm off at mo after lap and i hate every minute of it - feel so useless!  also feel like your using up 'goodwill' from boss (or at least i do) what will he say when i need more time off for next tx cycle??  ARGHH  i think thats one of worst things to deal with ironically enough cos i've never had time off for anything before unless i was at death's door!  Still, a girl's gotta do....


Anyway enough of that!  Did you read all the stuffa bout loose women on the girls and boys chit chat link?  I watched programme and nearly had a fit!  If you haven't read it it will give you something to do while you're off -its a long thread!  But if you need to keep blood pressure down don't read it!  I've been plotting my strategy for domaination of the media since... watch this space (she said mysteriously..)
x


PS go to the voting room ladies to vote in the loose women poll!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Tessa,
Shes a bit stand offish in the baby talk thing. I let her know how everything is going as i need some one other than hubbie that i can talk to but she shows no interest what so ever. i no it sounds a bit selfish but i would like her to occassionally ask how we are doing etc. she makes me giggle in some ways, if i were in her shoes id be so excited, everything would have been brought and sorted as she only has 8 weeks left. but she hasnt bothered and seems to show no interest other than how much extra child tax she will get! i no im ranting but having one of those days! been feeling rough all day, violently sick this morning (think its the bloomin brazil nuts!)
hey ho ill cope, ill be back later for a good old whiney!
Corrina


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tessa, I didn't see the programme but I read the thread the other day and emailed the show with a complaint. I think she was so wrong to say what she did. People are entitled to opinions but she's just saying those things to be controversial and get attention. Just because she doesn't want children doesn't make it right to say what she did. Horrid woman.

Carrie, sorry you've been sick today. Hang in there with your friend.

Lu
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Liz - i really hope things calm for you hun big   for you.

Lu - I hope you are resting or I'm sending a   to you! How are you feeling?   for testing - I'm keeping  for you.

Claire1 - So sorry if spotting turns into . I really hope it is implantation spotting. I hope it's not over hun.

Carrie - I really hope the day goes better than expected. We all know how poo those days are hun.   

Kitty, Kizzy, Rebecca, Mouse, Misky, Mands, Dillydolly and all you top ladies Loads of   & tons of  

Scan went really well, we saw a good view of bubs and heartbeat. So we are through the first scan - yippe! Referred to the Fetal Med Centre for more tests and scans a little later. Really   and finally believing I'm  !

Thanks so much for your support and i hope we keep in contact. I hope to feel brave enough for big school and hop back over to IUI BFP Thread!

Take care   Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Corrina, hope your day is going ok  your friend should be a little more tactful I feel but I don't know her so shouldn't comment!  Sorry to hear your not feeling well either, to top it off!!

Lu hope you are staying sane and keeping as well as can be expected    Archie is fine, thanks, but being a typical man and is playing on it a bit and whinging constantly.  

Claire - I'm sorry if it is bad news, hang on in there tho - you never know  

Charliezoom thinking of you toady with your scan, let us know how it went 

Liz sorry you are feeling crap sweetie, hope things improve for you  

Clarebabes are you being basted today or tomorrow??  Good luck for it anyway, you'll be fine  

Deb hope the injections are going ok, I started mine on monday so i'm with you on that!!

Mouse thats really good news about the egg sharing - its got me thinking, definately worth considering if it goes that far.

Sair how did the basting go??  Are you taking it easy?? love to you hun x

Mands sorry to hear the sad news, and sorry you won't be sticking around, the IUI girls will miss you x

Leoarna how are things with you?

Misky did your clinic make a decision on whether to do IVF or not, maybe  missed a post or something - anyway hope you are ok  

Chickadee has the evil old bag turned up yet??  How you feeling, are you going to test??

Dillydolly, don't worry about being obssessive, if I could I would be on here all the time - hope your well chuck.

Hi to Tessa, Kizzy(thought of you this morning while listening to Richard A on way to work), Katrina, Kitty and everyone else, hope you are all well and happy  

Love 'n'  

Jan xxxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Charlie just read the post thats great news  

Keep well and take care of yourself and baby

lots of love jan xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya!

Jan - Thanx hun.
I so forgot to put you in my list of people, please fogive me.

Lots of love and 

Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlie, that's great news! I have been thinking about you all morning! It's funny how we've all never met but I feel as though you're all friends and I genuinely care about how you're all feeling. I talk about you to my mum and Ryan as though we're old friends. Not sure they really understand??!!

Hello Jan, nice to hear from you again! Hope the injections are still going ok. Well as ok as injections can go!

I'm taking it easy today although have done a little dusting and hoovering and washing! Not good, will have to hide this from Ryan when he gets home as he said he'd do it all tomorrow! What a man! 

EEEEEK 3 days till testing... nervous now...

Lu
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

IUI girlies

Wow I keep missing so much!!

Lucy, I really hope you get a bfp chick, you've had a crap 2WW!!  Sounds like you got yourself a good man  

Liz, sorry you are feeling crap, the last few days of my 2WW I was so emotional, it was awful, I think you did best thing staying away for a night, hopefully everyone will come round and cut you some slack...dont they know how hard this is!!!...actually no, no one does but us girlies!!!    for you!

Charlie thats such great news honey!!!    are you gonna find out sex of baby when you can?     I think I would!!!    well if you are moving over I'll know where to find you, unless you will be checking up on us all!!  

Tessa, its a week til my old   turns up!! So will be getting big evil jab after that! Hope you are ok after lap, I had a week off when I had mine, I was a bit sore and uncomfortable, and my stitches didnt dissolve still had em after 2 weeks! Got nurse at work to take them out what a relief that was!!!    Hope we can cycle together soon, I hope the lap sorted everything out for you!!  

Jan, hiya hun, when's your basting, good luck for that!! Hope it goes well and its 2nd time lucky for you  
Richard A is just sublime isnt he, if I'm stressed his wonderful voice soothes me like nothing else can!!  I think his wife had ivf but its easy when you're a rich rock star!! I gotta make do with a rough tough scaffolder!!  But I love him bless    Hope things are ok with you and dp, men find this hard too but arent as good at expressing their feelings, bless them   


Well there's too many of you lovely ladies to give personals too so I'm gonna cop out and say good luck and   to all you jabbers 2WW ers   and inbetweenies,

Take care!! XXXXXXXXXXX


ps I just started tai chi today and its really great, hopefully gonna keep it up and it will make me more relaxed next time round!!  Also doing body balance next week, anyone done that, its really good! And not too sweaty!!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Well done Charlie!

Hey! to Lucy, Jan, Liz, Dillydolly, chickadee, kizzy, claire 1 and so many others that as a newie I'm failing to keep track of. Also feeling incredibly tired and so not got full strength to read through everything and then respond individually. Crap of me, but will have to be for now. 

Liz, glad you're back with us, hang in there girl only a day and half to go. Claire, hope the spotting stays as that, and then goes quick   

My main achievement today has been the purchase of a new dyson - such things appear to make me happy. Off work today so now going to finish tidying and then eat chinese food. Getting through the hours is becoming a real grind now, but then, crufts is on later and that's always good for a larf as my dogs watch other dogs with tilted heads and confused expressions......

Woof! xxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Liz

My Archie, even in his post op state last night was highly amused by Crufts, so we will be tuning in tonight just for him!!  I ahve a Dyson, purple and silver one - they are great aren't they??  Have fun with yours - how sad am I

Jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry don't know why I put Liz, Leoarna, I'm losing the plot  

Jxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Charlie, thats excellent news about your scan honey...glad ur feeling like a mummy to be now   

Lu, you just can't sit still can you? lol hope you are ok sweetie

Jan, wasn't Hotel Babylon fab? I'm gonna miss it til the new sewries starts   Nope, no AF yet. did a test on wed and it was negative. Will wait a few days and if the witch hasn't turned up then I'll test again. 
Hope all is going well with you ( and poor Archie  )

Enjoy your chinese food Leoarna. Oh and have lots of fun with yer dyson teehee

Kizzy, nice to hear from you again hunni, shall I do an AF dance for you?

Tessa, hope you are ok (even though I know you have been fizzin about the whole LW crap!)

Corrina, I hope your day wasn't too awful with your friend 

Sorry guys I gotta go get ready for work, so for all those lovely ladies I've not mentioned...I do apologise!

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Chickadee, you're right, I can't sit still. I hate it! I've watched Labyrinth this afternoon! If anyone's about my age (27) they'll prob remember this "fab" film from their childhood, David Bowie in tights! What a sight! I actually did enjoy the film though as it brings back great memories for me! I even had the soundtrack... oops should I admit to that!??!!

Jan and Leoarna - enjoy Crufts!  

Glad Archie is OK Jan. Poor little thing losing his manhood! 

Anyway, I'm off to a party with my 9 week pregnant sister! Funny thing is I'm the one who looks preggers!!   never mind! They're all family so hopefully no-one will be rude enough to make comments! I had an old lady today comment on "is the heat getting to me?!" I was in M&S and it was hot and I suppose I was huffing and puffing in the queue!!! Hee hee if I ever get pregnant I'll be awful!!

See you later lovely ladies
Take care
Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

I just want to say thank you girls for being there



Liz
x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies

Charlie - great news about your scan    its so exciting!!

Kizzy - hey girl!!  My Af just won't start!  I think its to do with lap etc - have n appt next week for cycle review - they might suggest IVF cos of endo  If not will hopefully be starting for IUi in April - i don't down reg though so its not a prob if I don't find out before af!  Still sore after lap - now on antibiotics cos of an infection!  Typical!

Corinna - did you survive today hun?  Hope that friend of yours was more tuned into your heartache today...I honestly do believe that people who have no experience of if think that the best theing to do is not talk about it!  Iused to find the same thing when my mum had cancer - you wouldn't bring it up cos you didn't know if they would want to hear about it - they wouldn't bring it up cos didn't know what to say or if it would upset you! _ thank god for ff!

Lu - don't forget I will send   round if you are naughty this weekend!

Hi Chickadee - too right i'm fizzing!  Really got me fired up - i even got to point where i thought i wanted to pack my job in and work for an IF charity to raise awareness!!!  Have calmed down a bit now - but still want revenge...!

jan - have i missd something - please tell me archie is a dog and not your dh...

Yours worriedly

xx

ps HI to everyone else!!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


lu - have a fav time at the party honey.

liz - hope you are well.

charlie - hope the scan went well

jan - do you know when your basting will be yet?

leoarna - hope you enjoy your new dyson.

sair - how are you honey?

katrinar - hope you got the heating sorted, how are you honey?



hope you all are well, 

ive got another injection to do tomorrow, another one on monday and am back at the hospital on tuesday for another scan, so hopefully they'll be able to tell me when my basting will be.

big   to everyone


xxdeborahxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Just thought I'd update you all on whats happening the spotting has stopped now, and it wasn't that bad really, I think that I panicked a bit.  Trying to stay positive, but cant help that it is all over and that when I wake in the morning the   would have arrived.  Oh well if she does at least I'll be able to have a drink in the rugby tommorrow.

Hi everyone sorry it's all me in this post don't feel up to doing personals. Hope everyone is OK though

Claire


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi to all

I am too sleepy to do personals especially as you have all been gas bagging all day 

I will catch up tomorrow hopefully if not the Sunday so

Magpie I hope Sunday brings you a BFP   

I don't think anyone else is testing until next week and lucy is first up unless I've got it wrong


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dillydolly, just reading over yesterdays posts and didn't I do a lot of talking! Sorry about that for you ladies who now have lots of my waffle to catch up on! I test on Monday! Eek. When are you testing honey? Thursday?

Deb, the party was good thanks. My neice, Mia (2) kept me enterained all evening and there was buffet food - my favourite!!!

Liz, I hope you're doing ok honey. It sounds like you're going through a hard time with so much to cope with. If you don't check in before tomorrow then good luck with the testing. I'll be thinking about you all day.               

Tessa, go girl with the revenge. I saw the trailer for yesterdays show and I got all prickly just seeing that.

Claire, glad spotting has gone away! Good luck for whenever you decide to test!  

Sarah, how are you after your IUI?  

Hello Jan!

Kizzy, my MIL "to be" and my SIL "to be" have started tai chi. They're finding it really relaxing. I hope it works for you too! I'd love to do something like that. I started Pilates but couldn't stick to it as it was a rush to get there after work.

 &  to Leoarna, Clarebabes, Katrina, Jilly, Amanda, Chickadee, Kitty, Mouse, Misky, Charlie, Carrie, and everyone else I've forgotten at 6.10am on a Saturday.

Lots of love and have a great weekend.
Lu


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I coped pretty well with the unenthussed soon to be mother and her daughter. I brought up the subject of our treatment after she told me i looked really crap! you cant beat a mate when it comes to honesty lol. her little girl is having trouble going at the mo, and is having suppositries (sp?? tmi!) so that was the other topic of conversation. i told her all about FF and she actually looked interested, although she is suffering with wind at the mo so could be the answer. hope everything is going well with everyone. 
ive got the fun of in laws and my grandparents today (oh i can hardly wait!) grandparents no nothing of the treatment so that should be a great after noon, gabbing on about her arthritis.

im spending most of the day watching test tube babies on sky, found it rather interesting (not that im obssessed or anything!) 
take care everyone
corrina
ps dysons are fab, i have a pink and purple one which was a wedding pressie, proceeds from it went to the CLIC Cancer charity.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck Carrie with the inlaws and grandparents. Have fun!
Lu


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi corrina - good luck with in laws - bite your tongue (but not too hard!)

Hey Lu - have a good saturday!
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello kittens,

Charlie – I'm so glad your scan went well   Here's hoping things just get better and better.

Liz – sorry to hear things are so stressful at home. I don’t think people can really understand how emotionally and physically draining IF is. I really hope you get your BFP this time 

Mouse – I’m really glad the egg share thing is looking good for you. Lots of   for your future tx.

Amanda – I’m so sorry IUI hasn’t worked out for you. You need lots of tlc  

Corrina – glad your friend showed at least a bit of interest in you and hope you have a good time with the in laws and grandparents. You’re nearly half way there now, chick.  

Lu – try and hold out til Monday, hun. Sounds like the   are keeping you in check! Glad you enjoyed your party. I'm trying to imagine you in M&S  

Claire – keep as positive as you can, hun.    

Leoarna – how are you today?    

Misky – how are you, hun?

Kizzy – hope the Tai Chi is going well. I tried it once but the instructor looked like David Hasselhoff and I couldn't take it seriously   

Hi to Clarebabes, Katrina, Jilly, Sair, Dilydolly, Chickadee, Tessa, Jan et al. I’m afraid I’m getting a bit confused with who’s at what stage – don’t want to get things wrong  

It’s a bit boring but I’ve finally ovulated so am pleased to be back in the runnings again. Feels weird looking forward to   arriving! Sorry, that’s not at all interesting to anyone else  

I’m getting very nervous for the testers…       to you all!
Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

everyone, been busy, got my heating fixed so nice and warm now, also been treating myself this week, got my hair cut, got waxed, bought muself some new make up, just spending recently.

AF showed up Thursday day 29, which is really good, I think the accupunture has really helped and only had the one, no cramp or headaches and no   with poor DH, cant believe how good this has been.  At hospital on Wednesday time has flown in, just hope when they scan me everything else is good, if it is I am def going back for accupunture.

now my personnals, lu you have been through so much with this cycle hope its a BFP for you sweetie.

Deb30   to the clomid, hope you are feelin better sweetie, good luck for your scan.

Charlie, glad scan went well.  

Magpie good luck for testing hope you get a BFP too sweetie.

Amanda sorry to hear your news sending you a big  

 to those on the 2WW.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, my head is up my   as I am just running out the door, to spend more money which I dont have, but it cheers us up.  

Hope you all are having a great weekend.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Chickadee, did you do an AF dance for me or what!!!     

Cos ladies the   came today!!  Like 5 days early!!!! That never happens, so I will need to fone clinic Monday and I think I will have zolodex injection 31st March which is day 21!!

Cant believe the old   came early but I'm glad cos I can get going earlier!!  

Hope you are all doing great good luck for testing Sun Liz and Mon Lucy!! (is it Monday!?)    


love and hugs xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Must put your mind at rest Tessa, yes, Archie is my very loved fur baby (10 mth Labrador)!!  He seems to be coping very well without them and is recovering nicely    

Kizzy glad AF turned up, you can get on with your next tx now!  Also katrina you can focus on the IUI now, glad you have felt better and happy shopping!

Kitty hopefully time will fly to AF!!

Corrina hope the out laws are behaving themselves  

Claire hang on in there girlie its not over till the   sings!!!

Chickadee - Hotel Babylon was great, will missit but at least it won't disrupt Footballers Wives anymore!!  How sad    hope you are ok  

Lu - Labyrinth was such a good film!!  I'm jealous    Was everyone polite to you at the party, no comments!!    ps omg you were up early this am!

Liz thinking of you, hope things have settled down and good luck  

Deb - I am hoping my basting will be towards the end of next week, I'm back for scan tues and hoping that everything is doing what it should    I've got an inj to do tomorrow so we will see.  I'll think of you tuesday, scanning together!!! 

Leoarna - hope your fur babies enjoyed crufts!!  We were trying to get Archie to pick out what he would like for a brother or sister but obviously a real Baby would be preferable!  Hows the dyson, just about to get mine out!

Sair - hi how are you feeling post basting x

Hi dillydolly, amanda, clarebabes, mouse, misky and everyone else I've not mentioned.  Enjoy the weekend - i'm off to do housework  

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

You know that feeling where you've just spent twenty minutes writing a detailed post with lots of personal messages and funny emoticons? Well I just have and then my machine buggered about and lost it all. Aarrghhhh!

I don't have the heart to do it all again, so instead I'll just say that I'm 38 hours away from testing, and I'm determined not to do it until then. Straight afterwards I'm off to the clinic, and I won't be back on line before then. This has been my fist time through my 2ww wait while using this site, and I can hardly believe how much support I've had from all of you. You are, each and every one of you, REMARKABLE! For all of you who will this week be scanning, injecting, wishing the witch would arrive or stay away, or like me, hoping for a BFP, I truly hope that the week brings you the strength you need to get through it. 

You are all my heroes!


big luv xxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just one more thing.....

To Liz, Lucy and Claire (I think) and anyone elsewho is testing in the next day or two; I'll be thinking of you as I pee on my stick! You've been great, and well done for getting to this point in one piece, despite all kinds of stress and challenges.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Magpie good luck for testing I think its tomorrow 12th, hope the reading was right honey.


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Good luck to all testers tomorrow or day after  
And Jna - thank god..!

Kizzy - Yipee!
xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Hi Katrinar, I hope you had fun spending money hunny!

Deb & Jan Good luck for Tuesday's scan!   

Charlie, I'm so pleased that you scan went well! 

Tessa & Kitty I hope your   's turn up soon!

Carrie   and hope your 2ww is going ok.

Kizzy, Glad your   turned up early, its great that you can get going with it all.

Misky - How are you??

Mouse, its good to hear that your tx will be cheaper than you thought it would be - hurrah!

Amanda, so sorry to hear that IUI isn't an option for you anymore     for the future hun.

Dearest Lu, Leoarna, Claire, Dillydolly (and anyone else that is testing over the next few days!!?) My thoughts are with you!!!!!!!     

 to everyone else.

Thank you everyone for all your kind thoughts for testing day tomorrow (I have a feeling there might be testing happening for a few days - who knows)
We are off for a Thai meal, and then when I get back I really should read through the instructions for my hpt - I got them off the internet & I haven't really looked at them yet!

I doubt I will be getting up too early to do it as I am very tired & it does take a lot of me to get out of bed on a Sunday!

Cheerio for now,

Liz
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oops typo!

When I said takes a lot of me to get out of bed,
It meant a lot for me to get out of bed!

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Liz just popped on to say good luck for tomorrow honey.     I hope you're in a better position now after what sounds like a bad week. Lots of love.

Leoarna, good luck for Monday! I'll be thinking of you too! There's enough of us testing this week so hopefully we'll see some BFP's pretty soon.

Kizzy, glad AF came along for you! It's good that you can get going again.

Kitty, so glad you ovulated chick! Really pleased you're back in the running again.    

Katrina, glad AF turned up and that you're enjoying the spending spree you're on! You go girl!! Have fun!!

Claire, good luck if you're testing on Monday. I'm not sure if I read if you'd decided to wait till Weds or not? I take it the spotting is still gone? 

Jan, enjoy the housework... cough cough! Enjoy the rest of your weekend at least.

Anyway, an update on me, I don't think I'll get as far as testing on Monday. I'm sure I saw a spot of something today. Yes, I've started the knicker checking, the shame!!!! I'm feeling strangely calm about it though?? What's happened to me? Ryan is being super supportive though.

Speak to you all later on.
Have a great weekend.
Lu
xxx

     

Hi Tessa, hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Liz, our posts just crossed! Sounds like you're feeling a little brighter?? 
Really I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya girlies

Hope you are all having a fab weekend.  Thanks for all your good luck wishes for my IUI.  It went well and DPs swimmers were good, not as good as last time but loads better than the first time.  My cons said it was a good IUI and said something about the mucus holding the sperm in??!!!!  V sorry, way too much info there I know!!!

I had the day off work yesterday to chill... that was until 10 o'clock when I got a phone call from work to say we have had our phone call from Ofsted to say we are being inspected on Wednesday.  Bloody great... just what I need when I am supposed to be staying calm and relaxed.  I've spent the day at school today and will be going in tomorrow as well.  Oh the joys.....

Sorry no personals today... I haven't had time to catch up on all your news.  Just want to wish Liz and Lu and everyone else testing soon all the luck in the world.                          

Lots of love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies. 

Bad news from me. I decided to test this morning instead of tomorrow.   for me.   Feeling down but Ryan is keeping me smiling. Just hope old witch shows herself soon and this OHSS goes away. My tummy was so huge last night and so painful. It feels like all my stomach muscles are torn from how much it's grown. No stretch marks at least.

Liz, I hope you get a better result than me honey.

Leoarna, good luck for your testing tomorrow.

   also for Claire and Dillydolly. I want to see a few BFP's this week to cheer me up.

Take care ladies.
Lu
xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Lu - so so sorry about your news....  
hope you're ok....  plan something nice for yourself if you can... sending hugs xxxx

Liz - lots of luck... i'll send good vibes to you xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Lucy - I said I wouldn't be back on line but I couldn't resist. It could still be wirth you doing a test tomorrow morning - hcg is a tricky thing to measure. If it really is a bfn, I'm so sorry chuck. Glad Ryan's there with you, And remember this place is here for inbetweenies as well as 2ww-ers. I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you! Big luv, honey,  be good to yourself! Leoarna xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucy so sorry to hear your news honey sending you a big .

Well we have had lots of snow, over a foot and its not stopping, going to try and go to the shops if there open   need to walk car is blocked in.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


lu - im soo sorry honey

sair - glad everything went well, best of luck honey        

katrinar - have you looked outside yet?



hope you all are well, my dog willow wants me to go play in the snow with her, we've been out for the last hour, we have about 8 inches.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Lu, sorry to hear your news, I got a   too.

Maybe we will cycle together again next time,

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Liz,
I'm really sorry you also got bad news. I had really high hopes for you.
Here's hoping we can keep each other company again next time and we both get a lovely BFP together.    

Lots of love 
Take care
Lu
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

for Liz and Lu - my thoughts are with you girls x

Sair, what a time to have to deal with an ofsted, try to stay calm  .  Glad IUI went well - fingers crossed for you x

Deb and Katirna you lucky devils having snow - Archie and I are very jealous - not a flake here!

Just a quick one so sorry for lack of contents but big   to all - have a good sunday ladies.



Jan xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks to all you lovely ladies for your kind thoughts. You really help me get through this.
One positive thing at least, my tummy is bound to go down now I'm not pregnant. That's something eh? I can get back to wearing something other than a tracksuit.

Lots of love and best wishes
Lu
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Liz, big hugs honey, I had to come back on line to check if you'd logged on with your result. It could still be worth testing tomorrow..... Thinking of you and Lucy as I drive up to my mum's this afternoon.... Leoarna xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girlies

         
For Lucy and Liz, sorry to hear of your bfn's I know how horrible it is, but you will be okay    

Got up this morning to loads and loads of snow!! Walked down to shops, it was really deep, but lovely!!   Wanted to go out before it got all slushy and dirty yuk! 

Hope everyone else is well XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry to hear about your BFN lucy. lots of      sent your way. 
hello to everyone else, sorry totally useless when it comes to personals. 
well in laws were great as usual, love um to bits. grandparents didnt show up in the end due to weather! only let me know at the last minute so stayed in for nothing when could have let kids loose somewhere to run off some steam. 
had niggly twingie (sp?!) belly and (*)(*) this weekend, and the usual a week before af due, heartburn. so everything going great. got a grumpy DH at the mo, think its his time of the month lol
take care everyone
Corrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

AF arrived yesterday, and I spent most of the day in bed with sever abdo pain.  Don't know what happened but will phone the clinic tommorrow for some advise.  Lu and Liz sorry to hear about your news, my thoughts are with you both.

Sorry girls don't feel up to doing any personals, just wishing you all good luck

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

^hugme to Claire as well, sorry hope you are okay hun


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
I just popped back to say thank you for your kind messages - we are going to seek out a sperm specialist and then get back onto the ICSI route, if my fsh is low enough to try again.

I was sorry to read of all the bfn's this week - sending you all my best wishes and love for much better fortunes next time round. I hope that those with outstanding tests to do, get lovely BFP's.
Sending you all hugs and hoping that you all become parents for the first time or again, very soon
love
Amanda xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz and Claire really sorry to hear your news, hope yous are feelin better soon.

I have no heating again   had an electrician in from Scottish Gas yesterday and think he put the wires in wrong and cant get ahold of them, it is so cold.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lucy,Liz and Claire really sorry to hear your news girls  Here, lets have a big group 

Deb, hope you and Willow had lots of fun .. We had 2 of our dogs out playing in the snow too - going absolutely mental lol

Oh Katrina poor you, nows not a good time for the heating to be dodgy - hope its fixed soon. Men!!

Amanda good luck with ICSI. Hope it all works out for you honey

Corrina, glad you get on so well with your inlaws. Hope the belly is ok now and the DH!  

Kizzy am I a good dancer or what? lol Its great that you are able to get on with downregging now...

Well I still have no AF (about 10 days late), gonna phone clinic tomoro to see if this could be some kind of side effect of the drugs

Jan, honey how are you doing?

Leoarna,   for Monday sweetie

Sair, so pleased it went well for you..dreaded 2ww to cope with now! hehe

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend...sorry if I've not mentioned you

J x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Ckickadee where you on injectables, I was and my 1st cycle was abandoned my AF was 3 weeks late, its so frustrating isnt it.

Katrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Katrina, yeah I was gonal-f. Bugger does that mean I've got ages to wait still?

J x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello to all 

Lucy, I  am sorry you got a BFN today and I hope your belly goes down soon so you can be normal again , anyway how would you have managed in lapland with a huge belly what if you'd have slipped over in your frock

Magpie, I am sorry you got a BFN today aswell, maybe you should test in a couple of days or maybe the 12th March 2007 will be the day you give birth and that why its a significant date for you 

Claire1, I hope you are feeling better today

Katrinar , I hope you aren't too cold, its all snowy here and so we have lit the fire...I'll think of you as I warm my toes 

I hope everyone elase is OK. I seem to have had a sickness bug in the night and spent every 20 minutes being sick...not nice but I thought I'd share it with you. The high light was when on one of my trips to the loo I noticed I couldn't see out of the skylight because of the snow


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Lu, Liz and Claire - I'm so sorry to hear things haven't worked out this month. It is total pants. I'm sending you all a huge cyber hug      

And an extra group one  

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Chickadee I would still phone the clinic, they might be able to give you something, I am NHS and all they kepy saying to me is wait, I was not happy but couldn't do anything, when I came off the nasal spray it was 8 weeks between AF's my system was all over the place.  Hope she shows up soon, are you going for another IUI when she comes?

It is so cold in here, I made soup and rice pudding I am going to end up so fat but needed it to keep warm, thats what I am telling myself anyway


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Katrina, 

thanks for the advice. I think thats what I'll do cos I want to get on with treatment. Let you know what they say. I'm NHS too so might get told to wait but will see.
Glad you've got inventive ways of keeping warm  

J


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this and there seems to be soooo many of you all on this thread so I can't begin to say hi to you all.

Feeling quite p***ed off as everyone seems to have deep snow and all I get is freezing cold!!! So I guess it's off to work tomorrow.      

I've not had any treatment yet, have worked dates out and should have first DIUI around April Fool's Day - Is that telling me something?!?!?

 and  
Sam xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Lu, Liz and Claire

Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you        Take care of yourselves.

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to read the bad news 

New home this way, hoping that we get some good news soon C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51319.new.html#new


----------

